# Horse Trailer Book Recommendation



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't have a horse trailer but have trailered horses for many years. 
Recently I came across a great book I would like to recommend called The Complete Guide to Buying, Maintaining, and Servicing a Horse Trailer by Neva Scheve. 

It is copyrighted 1998 but had so much useful information for me. I found it at a used bookstore for $7.50.

I thought reading articles online had me fairly well informed, but there is no comparison to the detail you get in a good book. So many parts of the trailer I had never considered now seem important to me, especially since it matches my own experiences hauling horses. 

I'd recommend this whether you have a trailer already or not, because it also contains info on changes to consider in a trailer you own.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Got it. Seems like a very good book but since I haven't started trailering yet (truck prices have gone INSANE)....


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes! I have that book! It's great.


----------

